# Manga RPG mit Zelda Anleihen bei Kickstarter



## DarkForce11 (14. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise würde ich sowas ja nicht unbedingt posten, aber in dem Projekt steckt soviel Herzblut und Potential dass das kleine Team es echt verdient hat ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/438269196/shiness

Leider solche sehr individuellen Spiele selten die Aufmerksamkeit die sie verdienen, da viele wenig Mut dazu haben sich auf was neues einzulassen.

Ich habe seit ich Beyond Good & Evil gespielt habe gelernt dass gerade solche Spiele am meisten Fesseln da sie ein unverbrauchtes Setting haben und einen auch noch überraschen können.

Man muss sich nur drauf einlassen.

Grüße dark-force11


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Mai 2014)

Sieht sehr interessant aus. Danke für den Tipp


----------

